# Golf - Afternoon/evening - hit a few balls on the practice range, then dinner ?



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey all .... 

I've been RS lately inhibited from any chance of golf because of a continuing shoulder problem .... just ask SBP and Skibanff?? .. 

So in an effort to redeem myself_ (and get through it)_, anyone up for whacking a few balls on the practice range at Emirates, Thursday afternoon/night, then drinks and dinner at the same afterwards .... 

PS .... Bring your_ "happybone"_ (sense of humor) .... its normally a good time!! ..


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

:clap2: i am in :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:... that would be what i would do:juggle:


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Golg*



shinny_girl said:


> :clap2: i am in :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:... that would be what i would do:juggle:


Hi fatenhappy, sure you are fit enough? Normal place? What time?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

skibanff said:


> Hi fatenhappy, sure you are fit enough? Normal place? What time?


No Ski ... I'm not sure but I'm sick and tired off not progressing with the Osteo so figure the driving range will have to do for the time being as a go between. That way at least if I have to pike out _(yet again)_ it won't impact to much especially on others and its only a short walk to _"drown my sorrows"_ ...  .. )

And yes normal place and 6:45 - 7 PM ish, if thats OK !! .. The more the merrier as always ...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

im not really getting this discussion :eyebrows: and curiosity kills the woman


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*curiosity*



shinny_girl said:


> im not really getting this discussion :eyebrows: and curiosity kills the woman


Turn up Thursday and all will be revealed:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> No Ski ... I'm not sure but I'm sick and tired off not progressing with the Osteo so figure the driving range will have to do for the time being as a go between. That way at least if I have to pike out _(yet again)_ it won't impact to much especially on others and its only a short walk to _"drown my sorrows"_ ...  .. )
> 
> And yes normal place and 6:45 - 7 PM ish, if thats OK !! .. The more the merrier as always ...


Any more starters tonight .... 7 PM .... Emirates Driving Range?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Any more starters tonight .... 7 PM .... Emirates Driving Range?


Where is this driving range!!!?:confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey all ....
> 
> I've been RS lately inhibited from any chance of golf because of a continuing shoulder problem .... just ask SBP and Skibanff?? ..
> 
> I to have your problem at the moment with arm/shoulder so puts me out except for the drinking part.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

stewart said:


> Fatenhappy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all ....
> ...


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> stewart said:
> 
> 
> > I heard tonight is dry night so there wont be any drinking...
> ...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> shinny_girl said:
> 
> 
> > Why Would it Be :confused2:
> ...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

ok..i got this one!


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> DubaiCharmer said:
> 
> 
> > You are from UAE and you dont know why!?!!?
> ...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> shinny_girl said:
> 
> 
> > emmm ... lol ...
> ...


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> DubaiCharmer said:
> 
> 
> > cool..!!! i dont know either....someone told me yesterday...:focus:
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> stewart said:
> 
> 
> > I heard tonight is dry night so there wont be any drinking...
> ...


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> shinny_girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just a couple of things .... it,s the Maljais Driving Range at Emirates GC if your having a hit or and conversely for the rest _"Spikes"_ indoor bar / bistro area ....
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Fatenhappy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all ....
> ...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Since This is happening alot in Dubai that people confirm it 100% that they will come and then later they never show up nor do they bother answering their little lovely phone when you call them, SO please be kind and if you dont want to show up for any possible reasonanswer your phone!!!!....Thank you


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> Since This is happening alot in Dubai that people confirm it 100% that they will come and then later they never show up nor do they bother answering their little lovely phone when you call them, SO please be kind and if you dont want to show up for any possible reasonanswer your phone!!!!....Thank you


Probably taken this the wrong way Shinny .... Even if I wasn't to hit balls this arvo because of the ongoing shoulder thing (and at this point in time it is still my intention to do so), we (myself and the little lovely) will still front up even if only to socialize, have a chat with who ever else fronts up, then have the meal etc ...

See ya there ....:eyebrows: ... 

As an aside, skibanff rang me earlier in the week and said he has an appointment a little earlier, but will be a bit late ....


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Probably taken this the wrong way Shinny .... Even if I wasn't to hit balls this arvo because of the ongoing shoulder thing (and at this point in time it is still my intention to do so), we (myself and the little lovely) will still front up even if only to socialize, have a chat with who ever else fronts up, then have the meal etc ...
> 
> See ya there ....:eyebrows: ...
> 
> As an aside, skibanff rang me earlier in the week and said he has an appointment a little earlier, but will be a bit late ....


 i made a general note....wasnt pointed to you...

Aweee..you have little lovely too?! whats yours?...mine is my little lovely plant

....Ahem...:focus:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> i made a general note....wasnt pointed to you...
> 
> Aweee..you have little lovely too?! whats yours?...mine is my little lovely plant
> 
> ....Ahem...:focus:


 ..... my wife, or at least ways thats what she tells me .... :clap2:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> ..... my wife, or at least ways thats what she tells me .... :clap2:


gut gut....so there would be another lady too :clap2::clap2:....


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Lovely evening indeed, I really enjoyed the company of you guys...

The golfing part was quite amazing...!!!!:juggle:

Im definitely in for the next meet up in the golf course or drinking after that :clap2::clap2:

Ps: Fatenhappy, your little lovely is indeed lovely...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> Lovely evening indeed, I really enjoyed the company of you guys...
> 
> The golfing part was quite amazing...!!!!:juggle:
> 
> ...


Thanks Shinny ... Great to have you come along ..... We also look forward to a normal session of the same again soon.

Re the little lovely ... Agreed, when you get a good one stick with them .... Besides it'd be all to much effort and take too much time to have to retrain another one all over again ....


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Golf tomorrow*



Fatenhappy said:


> Thanks Shinny ... Great to have you come along ..... We also look forward to a normal session of the same again soon.
> 
> Re the little lovely ... Agreed, when you get a good one stick with them .... Besides it'd be all to much effort and take too much time to have to retrain another one all over again ....


May be heading to the driving range tomorrow morning about 11 ish if anybody is interested, the buffet lunch afterwards in Spikes is exceptional, anybody interested give me a shout.


----------

